# Thinking of moving to Thailand



## rich06

Hi all,

I am currently a Europe based freelance web developer and I am thinking of moving to Thailand as I loved the country when I was backpacking there many years ago and am getting very frustrated with the bureaucracy and high taxes here. 

Anyway I have looked at a few threads on this forum but nothing quite fitted my scenario....

Basically the plan was for me and my family (wife and 10yo girl) to move out there and get a place to live and once settled I would continue working from my new home with my existing clients (all US or Europe based) via the internet.

I had a look at the 'restricted jobs' list that is banned to foreigners and it didn't seem to include web development so I think I'm OK for that restriction. Would I need to set up a partnership with a Thai? I am from the UK and I believe foreigner sole proprietorship is restricted to US citizens... Would I get a work permit for this type of activity and what would be the tax position? Is this scenario feasible?

Sorry lots of questions!

Thanks for any replies, tips or pointers to other resources on this subject.
Cheers
Rich


----------



## Guest

All I can say is that the Thais make life very tough for those trying to get work permits - the documentation and guarantees they ask for are pretty extensive. Thai employees needed, etc. Whether that's web development or anything else, the situation's the same.

On the other hand some people work illegally over the internet, but there is a risk involved of course.
http://frogblog-thaidings.blogspot.com/


----------



## austhai

Plenty of people working online servicing to other countriesw.
Best is get paid into your home account then transfer funds to Thailand.
To do business here you need Thai company...
It is easy but expensive... About 70,000 baht to set up and 5000 per month to maintain.
You need a good honest lawyer for this.
Private message if you want more info.


----------



## Sirdar

*Re Moving to Thailand*



austhai said:


> Plenty of people working online servicing to other countriesw.
> Best is get paid into your home account then transfer funds to Thailand.
> To do business here you need Thai company...
> It is easy but expensive... About 70,000 baht to set up and 5000 per month to maintain.
> You need a good honest lawyer for this.
> Private message if you want more info.


I have lived here in Thailand for four years. The main problem I have is my UK Bank who threatens to disown me regularly because I live in Thailand. I am thinking of moving to someone like HSBC who work more internationally. I am married to a Thai and I have no problem getting my VISA extended each year, At first I used a professional business. They charge a lot but you can do it yourself. Get a six month VISA from the consul in your own country

I always go and get a health certificate from a hospital (about 200 Baht)
Get the relevant form TM7 fill it in and make three copies.
Get three new passport photos.
Make copies of all the relevant pages in your passport.
Get a letter from the British Embassy confirming your income and lack of criminal record.
Take the relevant fee with you (I think 2000 Baht)
Get to the immingration department with plenty of sandwiches and drinks and wait patiently for your number to come up (You may be there for several hours)


----------



## udon thani expat

Sirdar said:


> I have lived here in Thailand for four years. The main problem I have is my UK Bank who threatens to disown me regularly because I live in Thailand. I am thinking of moving to someone like HSBC who work more internationally. I am married to a Thai and I have no problem getting my VISA extended each year, At first I used a professional business. They charge a lot but you can do it yourself. Get a six month VISA from the consul in your own country
> 
> I always go and get a health certificate from a hospital (about 200 Baht)
> Get the relevant form TM7 fill it in and make three copies.
> Get three new passport photos.
> Make copies of all the relevant pages in your passport.
> Get a letter from the British Embassy confirming your income and lack of criminal record.
> Take the relevant fee with you (I think 2000 Baht)
> Get to the immingration department with plenty of sandwiches and drinks and wait patiently for your number to come up (You may be there for several hours)


that is good information about the food and drink that is


----------



## jbhubbell

I haven't been here long & still working on getting the work permit, but it seems the Thai government is trying to make it very difficult for foreigners to live & work here. I went to extend my visa recently & was told no more 90 day visas were being issued, the best they would do for THB1,900 was a 7 day visa. The non-flight visas (border running) is now only for 15 days.

Good to do your homework ahead of time, but that doesn't mean they will not change the rules on you.


----------



## synthia

Most countries make it difficult. Look at the US. Or try being an American who would like to work in Europe.

Thailand made it easy for many years, looked the other way, and now they are changing their minds about all of it, and becoming more like other countries.

The real issue is that they change the rules all the time, don't grandfather in people who already have visas, and the application of the rules at the border are not consistent. 

The 15 day limit is back to what it was years ago. It used to be that even when you flew in on a vacation, you had to have a visa to stay more than 15 days. Peoople who made border runs always went to Penang to get two month visas.

The extensions used to be good for a month, but when I was there last they were doing seven days and making you come back for the next seven. I'm not sure they charged a fee again, but they made you come back to the same office.


----------



## Kelvin Klus

*Thailand's authority: Bad practice on visa*

I'm surprised to learn how difficult it is for foreigners to get Thai visa.
Thailand do want to promote their tourism but make it the other way round on visa. They even want to have long-stay trip makers! We should make this heard to the new government.

That's Thailand!
A lot more good things about Thailand.
So let's overshadow that.


----------

